
Takeaways from OpenAI Five (2019) - jeffshek
https://senrigan.io/blog/takeaways-from-openai-5
======
jeffshek
Author here: This event happened two weeks ago, and I was a little surprised
about the subdued reactions (minus the usual AI fear mongering). I'm reposting
this writeup.

OpenAI's accomplishment illustrates scaled hardware and DRL is leading some AI
breakthroughs, this is particularly because most DRL algorithms are sample-
inefficient and the prevalence of cloud computing.

